# Brett Rogers Charged With DV, Strangles Wife, Choked His Kids In The Past and FIRED!



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

> Strikeforce heavyweight Brett Rogers has been arrested and charged with assault in the 3rd degree, domestic assault by strangulation, and pattern of stalking conduct after assaulting his wife in their Minnesota home on Wednesday.
> 
> According to a report from MyFoxTwinCities.com, it states that Rogers was arrested after he reportedly punched his wife repeatedly, strangled her, and she lost a tooth and had a golf ball sized wound on her face.
> 
> ...


I guess the Barnett haters are gonna blame Barnett for this..

On a serious note, you should never hit a woman, Brett Rogers can go to hell.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

> Tough-to-read news from the world of mixed martial arts today, as Minnesota fighter Brett Rogers is facing several charges of domestic assault after police say he violently attacked his wife Wednesday.
> 
> Rogers, 30, has been charged with third-degree assault, domestic assault by strangulation, a pattern of stalking conduct, all felonies. He was also charged with the endangerment of a child.
> 
> ...


Another article.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

What an idiot!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well at least he finally got a win.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Well at least he finally got a win.


I laughed, but that was uncalled for.

Not making excuses at all for Rogers, he can rot in jail for all i care about. But if his wife really hit him first then she is an idiot, punching a drunk pro-fighter with a domestic abuse background sounds like the last thing you want to do.

IMO, both idiots, both deserve each other, women didn't deserve a beating tho.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That's a pretty messed up situation.

I will say, though, I'm a firm believer that if you have the balls to hit someone, then you have the balls to get hit back, man or woman. Obviously, holding your wife down and punching her in the face is not the right thing to do, especially with kids watching, so I'm not defending Rogers at all.

I think it's wrong, and it definitely should have not gone to that extreme, especially with kids around, but I honestly don't feel remorse for a man or a woman who gets hit by someone if they hit that person first, so I feel 0 sympathy for his wife IF she did hit him. I'm not really sure if it's clear or not if she did yet, but if she did, then yeah, I feel nothing for her.

I feel for the kids, though, kids shouldn't have to watch something like that, it's just messed up.

Basically, I don't condone hitting women (or hitting anyone outside of sport), but if a woman hits a man, then her protective shield is gone. If she gets hit back, then that's that, she asked for it. You can't go around hitting people without getting hit back, I don't give a shit who you are or what gender you are. I do not think Rogers should have gone that far, obviously, that's wayyyy too much and he's ridiculous to do so and the law is going to take swift action I am sure, to make sure he gets punished. With that said, what can I say? She hit someone, she got hit back, that's the way of the world. I'd say throw her in jail as well as she started it, but since he did quite the number on her, I think she paid for the crime.

If she didn't hit him, then he deserves more than whatever they are doing to him legally.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Getting punched in the head multiple times will affect your judgement in the end. (sarcasm)


Rogers is a retard and a *COWARD*.

/


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep dude just lost what little fanbase or chance of future fanbase he had. He's not popular enough to get away with wifebeating ala Pretty Boy Floyd and the kids thing is never going to go away, he's always going to be known and despised by many for that.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

There goes his legitimate career. Charged with 3 felonies, and allegedly choking her unconcious, and choking kids? **** that guy, royaly. What a dirtbag.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Damn he gonna have a hard time working at sam's club.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

What ever punishment he gets, it's not enough.

Choking women and children? C'mon dude....

Don't drop the soap.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SCUM Rogers finally working on his ground game I see.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

And now this scumbag has been fired, serves him right - if the charges are correct (which seems to be likely) he deserves a hell of a lot of time behind bars



> LAS VEGAS – Strikeforce has released heavyweight fighter Brett Rogers.
> 
> Dana White, president of sister promotion UFC, confirmed the contract termination today following a UFC 132 press conference.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAjunkie.com*


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> I laughed, but that was uncalled for.
> 
> Not making excuses at all for Rogers, he can rot in jail for all i care about. But if his wife really hit him first then she is an idiot, punching a drunk pro-fighter with a domestic abuse background sounds like the last thing you want to do.
> 
> IMO, both idiots, both deserve each other, women didn't deserve a beating tho.


One of the most absurd things I have ever read. You clearly know nothing about domestic violence and how it can affect a woman's mental state.

And choking the children?!!! Seriously?

I hope he ******* rots.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Well at least he finally got a win.


Hahaha

Lol that's not funny dude, okay it's a bit funny but ya know 

I agree with MC if you hit someone youre fair game to get your ass kicked regardless of gender/religion/race etc.

But still to much from rogers, and in the presence of children no less. Id say I'd like to have been there to kick his ass but let's be honest here lol..


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

xeberus said:


> I agree with MC if you hit someone youre fair game to get your ass kicked regardless of gender/religion/race etc.


The furthest i'd go would be wrestler her and pin her down. Only way i'm swinging on a female is if she's coming with a knife or weapon, then no holds bar.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If she would have shot for a TD she likely could have whooped his ass. :dunno:


----------



## Tiger Mask (Jun 28, 2011)

What an idiot. Never liked him as a fighter and now I hate him as a human being!!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> And now this scumbag has been fired, serves him right - if the charges are correct (which seems to be likely) he deserves a hell of a lot of time behind bars


Kinda sucks for his family. Now in addition to having an abusive father/husband who beat them up, he's going to have support them or at least pay child support on a Sam's tire guy salary again. Nobody wins here


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

box said:


> The furthest i'd go would be wrestler her and pin her down. Only way i'm swinging on a female is if she's coming with a knife or weapon, then no holds bar.


Yeah, seriously. It's not hard to be a man and exercise restraint when dealing with women and children. Maybe if she hit him/attacked him with a weapon, it'd call for some potential retaliation, but definitely not to the extent of which he took it, basically beating on her while she's on the ground.

This is even worse because he is not just a man and she a woman, but he a professional fighter and a very large man. I know he has a glass chin, but she's not going to do any damage to him by "hitting him"(probably open handed like most women do, or a hammerfist to the back) meanwhile he can pretty much kill her or do very significant damage very easily to her. Very absurd.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

They should have kept him for one more fight and gave him to Cain. The ref could also conveniently forget to call the fight and the round could conveniently never end.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Didn't she say the beating was her fault and that she had fallen? If she doesn't want to press charges will he be charged anyway?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The police can press charges regardless of whether or not the victim wants to.

Though it could be different in the US, of course. In any event, Rogers is no man at all. I'm glad he's done.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

It's blatantly obvious that the poor woman has been abused for a while now too.

Women blaming themselves and not confessing that the man was wrong for his violence is common amongst victims of domestic abuse.

So for any one even contemplating the: "well, she hit him first, she should have expected it back" should take into consideration that this scum bag probably beats her every night.

And choking the kids? This man is evil.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> It's blatantly obvious that the poor woman has been abused for a while now too.
> 
> Women blaming themselves and not confessing that the man was wrong for his violence is common amongst victims of domestic abuse.
> 
> ...


If he beats her every night (which there is no evidence this is the case), then she should leave. I don't feel sorry for people in abusive relationships. If the person you're with is abusive, then leave that person.

I don't fall for the whole "I'm too scared to leave him!" response. I firmly believe that if a woman or man is in a relationship where they are hit often or beaten often, then that person either:

1. Finds the situation's good options outweigh the bad
2. On some level ENJOY the beatings. There are a lot of people in this world who get sexually aroused via being hit and beaten. This is a fact.

If neither of those two are the case, then the person is just stupid for not leaving.

Keep in mind, I'm not saying Rogers is in the right, obviously the guy went way overboard and needs to be fined, thrown into jail, and punished for his actions. I am saying, however, that I don't feel sorry for her if she hit him first. If you hit someone, expect to get hit back, that's just how it works.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

M.C said:


> If he beats her every night (which there is no evidence this is the case), then she should leave. I don't feel sorry for people in abusive relationships. If the person you're with is abusive, then leave that person.
> 
> I don't fall for the whole "I'm too scared to leave him!" response. I firmly believe that if a woman or man is in a relationship where they are hit often or beaten often, then that person either:
> 
> ...


I whole heartedly disagree with every thing you have just said.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> I whole heartedly disagree with every thing you have just said.


No problem, we all have a different opinion, that's part of a message board.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm surprised, and I think there's still a possibility that the charges are trumped up to assault with a deadly weapon. Seems pretty par for the course with incidents involving licensed fighters....and I think it's especially appropriate in this scenario.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

M.C said:


> If he beats her every night (which there is no evidence this is the case), then she should leave. I don't feel sorry for people in abusive relationships. If the person you're with is abusive, then leave that person.
> 
> I don't fall for the whole "I'm too scared to leave him!" response. I firmly believe that if a woman or man is in a relationship where they are hit often or beaten often, then that person either:
> 
> ...


So were the kids askin for it too? I bet they tried to choke him first!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

M.C said:


> If he beats her every night (which there is no evidence this is the case), then she should leave. I don't feel sorry for people in abusive relationships. If the person you're with is abusive, then leave that person.
> 
> I don't fall for the whole "I'm too scared to leave him!" response. I firmly believe that if a woman or man is in a relationship where they are hit often or beaten often, then that person either:
> 
> ...


This^

Lot's of people get aroused by being beaten. I planned to make a joke about beaten meat but decided against it An ex of mine a few years ago would try to coerce(sp) me into, how should I say, be mean to her. 

It began as her acting like she was resisting me during happy time and escalated into us meeting places and me forcefully showing my love as a stranger while she sorta fought me off. Weird chick to say the least, not too mention her backstory that need not be spoken of here or anywhere else.

Too stay on topic, Bretts old lady must not mind being slapped around occasionally. She said she was in the wrong after a terrible beating and she would also miss out on any monetary support with Brett in jail. He's her meal ticket I imagine, and she'll stay with him no matter how terrible of a husband/father he is for the "money."


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

HexRei said:


> So were the kids askin for it too? I bet they tried to choke him first!


If Brett had choked those kids they'd be dead. There's a ton of kids that have received alot worse than a choking as well. 

I agree with physically disciplining children but a choke is not the way to do it. You need a belt and you need to make the child go get it. There's nothing worse than retrieving a belt that you know is gonna tan your hide:thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

xeberus said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Lol that's not funny dude, okay it's a bit funny but ya know
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you've had at least one jitz or wrestling class, which means you're guaranteed to beat Rogers ass.


Really though it's funny that the southerners on this forum still think physical punishment works for raising kids. hahaha

earth still flat down there guys?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I guarantee this is overblown there is no way he would hit his kids and if he did i would like to see the evidence,pics....
I would try to leave also if my wife looked like this Wife
and that's why she probably gave him a beating first.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> I guarantee this is overblown there is no way he would hit his kids and if he did i would like to see the evidence,pics....
> I would try to leave also if my wife looked like this Wife
> and that's why she probably gave him a beating first.


dude, she lost a tooth and has contusions all over her body, according to the police report. have you seen rogers' mugshot? not a scratch. there are witnesses who saw him holding her down and punching her in the face.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Pretty sure you've had at least one jitz or wrestling class, which means you're guaranteed to beat Rogers ass.
> 
> 
> Really though it's funny that the southerners on this forum still think physical punishment works for raising kids. hahaha
> ...


Unfortunately. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

HexRei said:


> dude, she lost a tooth and has contusions all over her body, according to the police report. have you seen rogers' mugshot? not a scratch. there are witnesses who saw him holding her down and punching her in the face.


Yeah and? you'r saying Rogers just decided one day he's going to start beating on his wife?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HexRei said:


> So were the kids askin for it too? I bet they tried to choke him first!


Yeah, the kids actually were asking for it. Little bastards! :thumb02:

I feel bad for the kids, but they are the only ones who I feel bad for in this situation.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Yeah and? you'r saying Rogers just decided one day he's going to start beating on his wife?


According to his kids, they've seen him hit their mom before. It was in one of the articles.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

HexRei said:


> According to his kids, they've seen him hit their mom before. It was in one of the articles.


Yah sry that really doesn't answer the question if mom constantly hit Brett also,and obviously Brett is not going to have any marks on him he's 258 lb she would have to try really hard.


----------



## Franco (Sep 24, 2009)

His wife is named Tijuana, right? Well, no matter....but for you Brett, I just want to quote Sam Kinison here: "I don't condone it but I understand it."


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Yah sry that really doesn't answer the question if mom constantly hit Brett also,and obviously Brett is not going to have any marks on him he's 258 lb she would have to try really hard.


i bet the kids hit him too, thats why he had to choke em. 



> ough-to-read news from the world of mixed martial arts today, as Minnesota fighter Brett Rogers is facing several charges of domestic assault after police say he violently attacked his wife Wednesday.
> 
> Rogers, 30, has been charged with third-degree assault, domestic assault by strangulation, a pattern of stalking conduct, all felonies. He was also charged with the endangerment of a child.
> 
> ...


This article reads like a guy who has serious anger problems. Occam's razor... is there a massive conspiracy between his wife, kids, neighbors, and the police, to ruin his life? Or does he just have a bad temper that gets worse when he drinks and isn't afraid to take it out on women and children of his family?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HexRei said:


> i bet the kids hit him too, thats why he had to choke em.


I don't think anyone is disputing that him doing anything with the kids is terrible and there's no excuse.

We're talking about his wife, an adult, who hit him.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

M.C said:


> I don't think anyone is disputing that him doing anything with the kids is terrible and there's no excuse.
> 
> We're talking about his wife, an adult, who hit him.


And that's his side of the story (and no doubt exactly the same thing he would say if she hadn't hit him and he was trying to justify his actions). However, even if he is speaking the complete truth, there is a limit to how far you go in retaliation when you are a professional fighter with a massive size and strength advantage against a female.

What about the neighbor who saw him hitting her in the face while she was down? Why does he not have a mark, but she has injuries all over her upper body and is *missing a tooth?* If he hurts his kids, why is it farfetched that he beats on his wife too?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HexRei said:


> And that's his side of the story (and no doubt exactly what he would say if she hadn't hit him and he was trying to justify his actions). However, even if he is speaking the complete truth, there is a limit to how far you go in retaliation when you are a professional fighter with a massive size and strength advantage against a female.
> 
> What about the neighbor who saw him hitting her in the face while she was down? Why does he not have a mark, but she has injuries all over her upper body and is missing a tooth? Doesn't it strike you as likely that a guy who beats his children isn't above beating his wife either?


Buddy, I think you're missing the point.

We're not saying that Brett is justified in holding her down and beating her like that. He should be punished and all that for what he did.

What we're (well, I'm, but I believe this is what BK is getting at as well) saying is that if you are a woman and you hit a man, you should expect to get hit back. Your protective shield is now gone, you are an adult human being who hit another adult human being, forget gender, forget race, forget religious background, you are now subject to the same violence and hit that you just gave someone.

The point I'm personally making, is that I feel no remorse whatsoever for this woman if she struck him, she deserves to get hit if she hit someone else, whether it was a man or a woman.

Now, we could debate on if she actually did hit him or not, but I would assume she did as he said it, and she did not deny it, and women are well known for hitting men and expecting to not get hit back, so It's fully, 100% believable that she hit him first.

So, yeah, no one (or I'm not) is saying that Brett is right in beating her like that, however, she is not innocent, she hit him first, and as such, she should expect to get hit back, she deserves to get hit for hitting that person. Just because she's a woman, does not mean she gets a free ticket to assault someone.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

M.C said:


> Now, we could debate on if she actually did hit him or not, but I would assume she did as he said it, and she did not deny it, and women are well known for hitting men and expecting to not get hit back, so It's fully, 100% believable that she hit him first.


She denied the entire incident happened. She probably didn't want the cops involved at all, like a lot of people.



> We're not saying that Brett is justified in holding her down and beating her like that. He should be punished and all that for what he did.
> 
> What we're (well, I'm, but I believe this is what BK is getting at as well) saying is that if you are a woman and you hit a man, you should expect to get hit back. Your protective shield is now gone, you are an adult human being who hit another adult human being, forget gender, forget race, forget religious background, you are now subject to the same violence and hit that you just gave someone.
> 
> ...


I'm a little confused. Are we talking about the simple concept of a woman hitting another person, and whether she should expect to get hit back? Or are we talking about this particular incident? Because it seems like you're trying to separate the two, but still address them both with the same logic, when obviously the latter is not like the former.

Yes, a women should expect retaliation in kind if she hits someone else. But even if she did hit Brett first here (which remains to be determined) he beat the living shit out of her over it, we have witnesses that saw what can only amount to extreme excessive force by a huge trained fighter upon his wife, and children who claim he also hurt them, and saw them hurt the woman before. Oh, and stalkerish behavior as well.

But ya, if we're just talking about the simple concept of a woman hitting soemone else? heck ya, she should expect an ineffective slap that doesnt even leave a mark in response.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HexRei said:


> She denied the entire incident happened. She probably didn't want the cops involved at all, like a lot of people.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused. Are we talking about the concept of a woman hitting another person, and whether she should expect to get hit back? Or are we talking about this particular incident? Because it seems like you're trying to separate the two, but still address them both with the same logic, when obviously the latter is not like the former.


She denied the incident I know, but not the strike. In fact, she could be very well denying the entire thing because she hit him first, she started it, the assault started on her part, and she'd get into trouble.

I'm talking about both concepts in the same light. Let me explain a bit better.

In a general situation, if a woman hits a man, she is subject to getting hit back. She went on the assault, and her shield is gone, she is fair game, much like a man hits another man, or a dog bites a man, or any animal (minus children, of course) if they go on assault.

In this specific situation, she assaulted Brett, so now she is subject to getting hit back, to get hurt, to get punched. She had the nerve to hit, now she should have the nerve to take it. However, him hitting and beating her/throwing on the ground and pouring it all in like that, is going way overboard, he should not have gone that far or done anything like that, so he should be punished. He is wrong for doing that, that is ridiculous to go that far.

However, she is not innocent, I don't feel sorry for her, she hit the bear and the bear hit back, that's what you get when you do something like that. If she was not beaten so badly, I would say take her to jail, she started it, she assaulted him first. Since she was beaten that badly, however, she already paid for her crime of assaulting him first.

So, I'm saying in both situations, I don't feel bad for her, she hit someone, and she got attacked back, that's the way it goes. She paid for the crime, and so is he for going way overboard and beating on her like that.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

M.C said:


> She denied the incident I know, but not the strike. In fact, she could be very well denying the entire thing because she hit him first, she started it, the assault started on her part, and she'd get into trouble.
> 
> I'm talking about both concepts in the same light. Let me explain a bit better.
> 
> ...


I don't recall any of the articles I read even stating she had been asked about who threw the first strike, which makes the question of whether she denies it or not still unanswered, indeed unasked. it seems likely she's busy with stuff like being in the hospital for her injuries, making sure her kids have somewhere to stay and get fed, and holding the home together with her husband in jail.

and once again, I'd be a lot more inclined to believe his tale if his kids weren't also saying he hurt them. That takes a lot of credibility away from any story he might have about not being the violent instigator, to me.

he choked the wife unconscious at the end of the beating too apparently...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HexRei said:


> I don't recall any of the articles I read even stating she had been asked about who threw the first strike, which makes the question of whether she denies it or not still unanswered, indeed unasked. it seems likely she's busy with stuff like being in the hospital, making sure her kids have somewhere to stay, and holding the house together with her husband in jail.
> 
> and once again, I'd be a lot more inclined to believe his tale if his kids weren't also saying he hurt them. That takes a lot of credibility away from any story he might have about not being the violent instigator, to me.


He says she hit him, that's why he attacked her. Why ask her? she could lie. If she says she hit him first, she gets into trouble, she's the one at fault, she assaulted. Why would she admit to hitting him? He said she hit him. Until proven otherwise, there's no one to say she didn't.

His kids are irrelevant in my point or discussion. I'm not even talking about his kids, I'm talking about his dispute between him and his wife.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

M.C said:


> He says she hit him, that's why he attacked her. Why ask her? she could lie. If she says she hit him first, she gets into trouble, she's the one at fault, she assaulted. Why would she admit to hitting him? He said she hit him. Until proven otherwise, there's no one to say she didn't.


A) what if she didnt hit him first?
b) no, she wouldn't get in much trouble at all, not if he barely has a mark. No court is going to look at that situation and punish her severely when she's been beaten and choked unconscious.



> His kids are irrelevant in my point or discussion. I'm not even talking about his kids, I'm talking about his dispute between him and his wife.


So you're going to buy that he'd hurt his kids, but not his wife, never his wife, unless she hurt him first. Ok...

I'm not saying either way, but look at the evidence...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HexRei said:


> So you're going to buy that he'd hurt his kids, but not his wife, never his wife, unless she hurt him first. Ok.


I never said he'd never hurt his wife, I said he said she hit him first, she didn't deny it, she could very well be covering up the fact that she hit him first given that if she did say she did, she'd be at fault and go to jail, and that women are known for hitting men and expecting to not get hit back. There's a great deal leaning towards him being correct that she hit him first. Until proven otherwise, there's no reason why I shouldn't believe him. It's not as if she said she didn't hit him first.

If she did hit him first, I don't feel bad for her, as she is at fault, she should expect what she got. That's the only point I'm tying to make.

If she didn't hit him, then obviously he is 100% at fault and she did nothing wrong.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

M.C said:


> I never said he'd never hurt his wife, I said he said she hit him first, she didn't deny it, she could very well be covering up the fact that she hit him first given that if she did say she did, she'd be at fault and go to jail, and that women are known for hitting men and expecting to not get hit back. There's a great deal leaning towards him being correct that she hit him first. Until proven otherwise, there's no reason why I shouldn't believe him. It's not as if she said she didn't hit him first.
> 
> If she did hit him first, I don't feel bad for her, as she is at fault, she should expect what she got. That's the only point I'm tying to make.
> 
> If she didn't hit him, then obviously he is 100% at fault and she did nothing wrong.


It seems like you simultaneously think that she deserved to have this insane beating laid on her if she hit him first, but at the same time, he should be punished for putting this insane beating on her because he went overboard. Is this accurate?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HexRei said:


> It seems like you simultaneously think that she deserved to have this insane beating laid on her if she hit him first, but at the same time, he should be punished for putting this insane beating on her because he went overboard. Is this accurate?


Pretty much, yes.

She hit someone and you do not, under ANY circumstance, get a free pass for hitting someone if you are an adult. If you hit someone and that person lays into you, I do not feel sorry for you, you assaulted that person, and as an adult human with critical thinking in this situation, knowing the consequences of what happens when you hit someone, you get what you deserve. You took the risk, you pay the price.

At the same time, Brett went overboard, beating someone, be it woman, man, animal, child, whatever, to that level of severity, is a very bad thing and you should be punished for it.

I think they both paid for the crime they did. She paid for hitting him, and he's paying for going way overboard and doing something like that. 

Justice is served both ways, and life will go on.

Keep in mind, this is IF she hit him. I see no reason to believe she did not, she did not deny it and he said she did. I'm not saying right out that she deserves it, as there's no actaul proof that she did hit him, therefore it's up in the air, and all I have to go by is his word and her not denying it. I'm not siding with Brett, I'm saying if she did hit him, I don't feel bad for her.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Probably suffering from depression from the realization that he is going to be a tire salesman his entire life and not a superstar. He went from going through the ESPN carwash to being a nobody can pretty fast. I don't really need to call him names it is pretty obvious he shouldn't be beating his wife.

I agree that women shouldn't be immune from violence if they are attacking a man that kind of idiotic social mentality has really turned a lot of women into pieces of shit as human beings. There is a big difference between like slapping a bitch or shoving her to the ground if she is going crazy on you though and choking her out and punching her and shit especially with a dude this big and strong. I doubt he would have any kind of problem physically restraining her without using a chokehold.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That's what happens when you're not humble. He KOed Arlovski and thought he was the top five HW in the world til he ran up against "The Emperor" and now Barnett who are real MMA fighters. Nothing against Rogers at this point, but he needs to wake up and get his shit together. He still made money from his fights...more than he'll ever make at Sam's tire. He can salvage his career, but he gotta get his marital life straightened out. This is called displacement in psychology. He needs to go into the gym spar with other fighters and get psychiatric treatment to get the poison out of his system; ala War Machine, and many others. This aint the first folks. A lot of MMA fighters have pent up anger...they need to learn to control it yo. Damn can you imagine a 250lber hitting a women in front of his kids...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well this makes me wish Overeem ass raped him in the octagon. Women shouldn't hit men by ANY MEANS and i certainly believe that if a women hits a man then she deserves to get her ass beat. That said i DONT think its the man that should do it. I wouldn't blame a guy for smacking a girl that just punched him BUT i still think the most he should do is push her or something but OTHER WOMEN should beat her ASS for hitting a man. Quiet frankly if you arnt enough of a man to be able to take a WOMEN PUNCH then wtf are you?? Rogers is HUGE... no way her punch could have affected him that much. So as much as i HATE women punching guys because they know most guys won hit back, i also hate a MALE use him getting punched as an excuse as why he beat her ass. Unless its Santos Cyborg that punched you, you should be able to walk away with little to no damage. If she Cyborg punches you i recommend running because even if you fight back you are the one that is getting their ass beat.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

There are some very conflicted posts in this thread. If some dumb cow attacks you in the street, then yeah push her over or whatever then keep walking, it's dog eat dog and everyone has a right to defend themselves.

If your wife attacks you, either you've done something wrong or she's got issues, and if either case is reacted to by anything more than talking/arguing about it (eg physical violence), you as a man are spineless and in the wrong. Attacking the kids of course is wrong in any case.

It's a subject we can't comment on though without knowing their history, and the involvement of alcahol complicates it all further. I've known big, tough blokes with a big, tough, scary reputation, badly beaten physically and mentally by their woman because they will not hit back. There is such thing as women abusing men.

And for the dumbasses saying the woman should just leave the man if they are being hit, there is such thing as not having anywhere or any money to go to, and there is such thing as being punished for trying to leave. There is also such thing as pushing the situation to the extent where the aggressor gets taken away and the 'victim' recieves financial benefit from it all.

Really is too complicated and open ended to speculate on.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

This thread is full of wife beaters.

All you have to do is connect the dots and put two and two together.

A man who is accused of choking his own children only hit his wife because she hit him first. Are you really that gullible to believe this and try to justify that the women deserved what she got? Deserved to be pinned to the ground and have her face pounded in by a trained HW fighter?

Disgusting.

I can't believe I read the shit about women getting turned on by violence and a bit of pain.

That is a completely different sexual matter and has NOTHING to do with domestic abuse.

My ******* god.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

*Dana White: Brett Rogers is fired "Immediately"*



> According to multiple reports, UFC President Dana White has fired Strikeforce heavyweight competitor Brett Rogers effectively immediately. As we reported earlier today, Rogers has been arrested and charged with multiple felonies including third degree assault for allegedly (and rather savagely) beating up his wife.
> 
> At this time we have no further comment from White.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/

Here's the other article on the matter:



> Strikeforce heavyweight Brett Rogers, who less than two weeks ago competed inside the cage, has been charged with third degree assault of his wife, MyFoxTwinCities reports.
> 
> Brett Charles Rogers, 30, has been charged with assault in the third degree, domestic assault by strangulation and pattern of stalking conduct -- all felonies --in Dakota County. He was also charged with endangerment of a child, a gross misdameanor.
> 
> ...



I don't think the topics in the Strikeforce section get enough views. I've thought for a while now that it would be better to just merge the SF and UFC sections together. What do you think mods?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Classless coward.

Completly unacceptable. 

No winners here. He's done with any major mma org for a while and righfully so.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

At first I was like.... here we go again... but I can understand his release.

I really liked Brett Rogers too...  Does this mean back to changing tires for him? lol


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Crester said:


> At first I was like.... here we go again... but I can understand his release.
> 
> I really liked Brett Rogers too...  Does this mean back to changing tires for him? lol


What? Did you not read it? It's straight to prison for Brett Rogers.

http://services.co.dakota.mn.us/complaintSearch/complaint.aspx?ID=11206

"In the ambulance, T.R. spoke with an officer and paramedics about her injuries. T.R. advised that she and her husband had been arguing that night. He became angry and grabbed her with both hands around her neck and squeezed. She was able to get away and went into the back yard. Her husband followed her and got her on the ground and began hitting her about her head and face, causing her to “black out.” By the time T.R. arrived at the hospital, her ear had swollen 
and had a “cauliflower ear” look. T.R. stated she did not want her husband charged with assault because she did not want to cause him trouble with his job"


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah it's brutal. This was posted in an SF section. Case of an "MMA fighter" realizing...well reality. Reality that he wasn't as good as he thought he was and that it isn't easy making it. He made some coin, but he should continue at Sam's Tire and more importantly get his head straight. 

Beating on his wife in front of his kids. Tough to hear somethin' like that. Based on the article he's now facing domestic charges, felony assault, counts of childs endangerment, etc. All cuz he wanted to drink his sorrows away. 

- War Machine
- Franco
- Falcao
- Huerta got off thankfully cuz that other dude deserved it

I think it's time the UFC hires a full time HR department. I do NOT want to see what happened to all my favorite wrestlers in the WWE happen to these athletes in MMA. It's already beginning. After training I realized HOW HARD it is to make it in this game. Sure you can get your one shot in the spotlight if that's what you want. But to be great and a champion it's just like anything else. So I feel for most of the journeyman who never quite make it. Hope things work out for em...

PS: That's one of the greatest lines in TV history. Game Of Thrones is the shit. 

Shaggar: How would you like to die, Tyrion, son of Tywin?
Tyrion: In my own bed, at the age of 80, with a belly full of wine and a girls mouth around my cock.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Merge the SF and UFC sections!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Someone, not me, added his "wife" to his fight record in wiki...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Someone, not me, added his "wife" to his fight record in wiki...


Dude you're right...


Win

12-3

His Wife

TKO (Punches)

Bumfights 4

June 18, 2011

1

1:17

Apple Valley,Minnesota, U.S.

Won KO of the night



Loss

11-3

Josh Barnett

Submission (arm-triangle choke)

Strikeforce: Overeem vs. Werdum

June 18, 2011

2

1:17

Dallas, Texas, U.S.

Quarterfinals of Strikeforce Heavyweight Tournament


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

As bad as this entire case is, that is pretty funny.

Bum fights 4, lol


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

This guy is not worth the air he is breathing. I really dislike him, hope he gets raped in prison.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> This guy is not worth the air he is breathing. I really dislike him, hope he gets raped in prison.


The depressing part is, he'll probably be the one doing the **** and beatings.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> The depressing part is, he'll probably be the one doing the **** and beatings.


Well yeah he is still a fighter, but chances are he still gets Raped by the Arian Brotherhood or sth. How about they kill eachother in there, would save the USA tons of money


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Come on guys. Its not fair Strikeforce hyped him up to well above his skillset. Blame them. They gave him big fights and money. Whispering kudos into his ear at every turn. Then it all goes to shit and he loses the plot and bashes up his family. I always knew he was a bum. Before and after the Arlovski fight. He should have never been elevated to contender status. Not only do I feel for his family, but I feel for him as well. To touch the top for a moment before crashing down to earth. That shit breaks human beings. I would wager not a single person on this forum has come close to experiencing that kind of career boom and bust. If you have, I would love to hear your story!

In short, the whole situation is sad. His family are now going to be fatherless with no money coming in. Life is going to be rough for all of them. I wish them luck.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow... I hope this woman beating douche takes a shank to the kidneys. There aren't many things I stand against morally but you don't beat on a woman. Ever unless she has a weapon capable of doing you real harm.

And, Soojooko, I don't care what his situation is. He deserves nothing less than a quick shank and a shallow grave. I grew up watching a man do this and believe me when I say his kids are better off without him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

merge the sf thread with this one, yeah if he goes to the typical prison the brotherhood will fark him up badly and even worse because he is a fighter too, but i always knew brett was an untalented overrated asshole and it gave me pleasure to see overeem and fedor and barnett 3 of my fav hws destroy him in 3 different ways


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

No matter the sport, there's no excuse for such behaviour, he should do time if guilty.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Wow... I hope this woman beating douche takes a shank to the kidneys. There aren't many things I stand against morally but you don't beat on a woman. Ever unless she has a weapon capable of doing you real harm.
> 
> And, Soojooko, I don't care what his situation is. He deserves nothing less than a quick shank and a shallow grave. I grew up watching a man do this and believe me when I say his kids are better off without him.


My gut reaction is to agree with you... but instead of anger I'm just sad for the whole family. In a perfect world I would rather that f*ucking idiot, Brett, fixed himself up and supported his family. It's likely this isn't going to happen, so reluctantly I have to agree that they are probably better off without him.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

What a tool. Can't win in the cage so takes it out on the missus. The fact that hes an MMA fighter (kind of) somehow makes it worse. Been trained to punch and what-not. Also hes a freaking heavyweight. Hope someone turns him over in prison.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

You guys are smoking if you think the brotherhood would do anything. First of all the brotherhood is a MINORITY in prison, and their are far more black and latino gangs that are larger. He wont get touched.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

******* KNEW there was a reason I hated this dude (other than being a shit fighter). My intuition never fails me usually!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I disliked him after the Fedor fight and how he reached to the fight being stopped. I thought he acted like a real tool, and all I thought in my mind was ghetto mentality.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Wow... I hope this woman beating douche takes a shank to the kidneys. There aren't many things I stand against morally but you don't beat on a woman. Ever unless she has a weapon capable of doing you real harm.
> 
> And, Soojooko, I don't care what his situation is. He deserves nothing less than a quick shank and a shallow grave. I grew up watching a man do this and believe me when I say his kids are better off without him.


with the charges he's got he'll probably get jail time and work release, especially if he doesn't have a prior felony record (which if he does I've neverheard of).


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Why dont you guys merge the SF and UFC sections? It would encourage more posts and discussion. The SF sub section doesn't get any where near the amount of views it should.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

shit, even I want to beat up his ass after reading that.

and I'd even try.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

i have written 100 sentences and backspaced every single one.

I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE F TO SAY ABOUT THIS.. 

any man being that feels it is okay to physically abuse another man without proper reason (i.e. being physically attacked first, family raped/killed etc.) is absolutely warped in the mind and does not deserve a second chance at life on the outside.

Any man that feels it is okay to beat down on a woman or a child deserves to be locked behind bars for eternity, i could care less if his wife hit him, it's not her fault that he has a history of domestic violence and will react poorly. 

When a woman hits a man, the only thing within reason that you can do is restrain, would it really be that hard to grab a body lock on somebody that much weaker than you? I'd say she's about 150 pounds lighter than him.

The fact that he has strangled his children in the past is an absolute ******* travesty. His behaviour is absolutely deplorable and i honestly hope he gets the beating of his life in jail, unfortunately that's probably not the likeliest of scenarios but i really hope he get's gang f*cked and mentally ripped apart after this..

Brett Rogers, i wish you a miserable life.

Mike Whitehead on the otherhand, i still like as nothing has been proven, the girl seems like she's lying and he got raided and 50 marijuana plantations were seized, atleast he's in the business of good criminal activity!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> with the charges he's got he'll probably get jail time and work release, especially if he doesn't have a prior felony record (which if he does I've neverheard of).


Probably true. Doesn't mean I have to like it. Though there is always the possibility of a prosecutor deciding to make an example out of him and nail his ass to the wall.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Why dont you guys merge the SF and UFC sections? It would encourage more posts and discussion. The SF sub section doesn't get any where near the amount of views it should.


We might at some point if more fighters fight via cross promotion and belts get swapped, etc. As of now, they are still 2 completely separate promotions, like UFC and WEC were.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't even notice she actually hit him first. What the hell was that dumb woman thinking? I don't feel bad for her at all anymore after reading that. I think Rogers went way overboard with what he did but it's not like she's little miss innocent.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

M.C said:


> We might at some point if more fighters fight via cross promotion and belts get swapped, etc. As of now, they are still 2 completely separate promotions, like UFC and WEC were.


I personally don't think it matters that they are two different promotions. Even if Zuffa hadn't bought them out, I'd still request to see the two sections merged.

UFC and SF are the two biggest promotions in the sport, I just think they should share the same sub-section, that's the one real thing I'd like to see changed on this forum. I think that it would generate more discussion amongst the forum, quite a lot more tbh.


----------



## B_Hammock (Dec 13, 2010)

What a piece of shit, I deadset hope he rots in jail and then hell.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

for all the people who want to vilify Rogers.....you need to relax IMO

yes Brett Rogers messed up big this time and Zuffa has every right to kick him to the curb...some of the comments I see in here are a bunch of bullshyt. All the people talking about he needs to go back to changing tires (even saw comments on Sherdog about Rogers moving back to the 'ghetto') are foolish and unnecessary. It seems that this case was needed to justify the distate that Rogers already got.


Ill wait another week for more facts....


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

when alcohol is involved nothing really surprises me. too bad for the family, sucks for those kids to have to see that growing up.

and i get the feeling the rest is hearsay from neighbors, he choked his kid and they did nothing, and this only now comes out? this why as bad as child services is, it is only made worse but the negligent community at times.

if you cant drink without getting violent and your a pro fighter, you should just stick to club soda.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> when alcohol is involved nothing really surprises me. too bad for the family, sucks for those kids to have to see that growing up.
> 
> and i get the feeling the rest is hearsay from neighbors, he choked his kid and they did nothing, and this only now comes out? this why as bad as child services is, it is only made worse but the negligent community at times.


 The choking allegations just came out. It's pretty standard procedure when a man is arrested for beating his wife, to ask the kids if they were ever hurt by him, and that's probably what happened here. Also, a neighbor telling the cops they saw him holding his wife down and beating the shit out of her face isn't hearsay, that's a direct witness statement to the police.



> if you cant drink without getting violent and your a pro fighter, you should just stick to club soda.


 That's for damn sure, but the question remains whether this was just the alcohol or if he is actually like this deep inside.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Back to changing tires you bum. You won't be missed dirtbag.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Sekou said:


> for all the people who want to vilify Rogers.....you need to relax IMO
> 
> yes Brett Rogers messed up big this time and Zuffa has every right to kick him to the curb...some of the comments I see in here are a bunch of bullshyt. All the people talking about he needs to go back to changing tires (even saw comments on Sherdog about Rogers moving back to the 'ghetto') are foolish and unnecessary. It seems that this case was needed to justify the distate that Rogers already got.
> 
> ...


We have more than enough facts to vilify Rogers. He put his wife in the ******* hospital. What more do you need to vilify him? A video of him killing a puppy? Proof that he was the second shooter on the grassy knoll? What?

The fact is he beat his wife. He doesn't need to work ever again. All he deserves is a shallow grave once the inmates are done with him. The same fate every man who puts his wife or kids in the hospital should get.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

He should spend some time in jail for this, beating your wife in front of your children is something that stays with your kids forever. 

I feel bad for his kids how scary would it be to see dad beat the life out of mom? what a ass for putting his family through this.

I am not a believer in the "you should never hit a female" crap. I dont think you should hit anyone unless your defending yourself though. 


Hope he gets counseling for the sake of his family. He needs to disappear into a gym and work on his ground game and grappling, get his personal life together and get in one of the smaller orgs and work his way back up.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

HexRei said:


> The choking allegations just came out. It's pretty standard procedure when a man is arrested for beating his wife, to ask the kids if they were ever hurt by him, and that's probably what happened here. Also, a neighbor telling the cops they saw him holding his wife down and beating the shit out of her face isn't hearsay, that's a direct witness statement to the police.
> 
> That's for damn sure, but the question remains whether this was just the alcohol or if he is actually like this deep inside.


they don't usually release witness statements so soon, which is why i thought hearsay for the choking part, the beating of his wife was seen so I'm not saying that was hearsay at all.

it just sucks to see a guy who probably had a rough childhood go and make the same mistake over again. i don't care whether his wife hit him first or anything, but i expect him to know how to act in front of his kids, or at least try to be a better man because of them.

i know people did not like rogers much before and quite honestly i wasn't really a fan, wanted to see him win just for the sole reason that he sort of "made it", tire changer to pro fighter and all. just unfortunate for all involved.

i feel bad for the kids more than anyone else


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> i feel bad for the kids more than anyone else


me too. its easy to get caught up in self-righteous anger, talk about how he should go to jail forever or die lonely or something, but its his family that is going to now have to cope with an absentee, convict father whose income just took a massive nosedive. While I totally understand the reasoning, his release from Zuffa is probably gonna throw a serious monkey wrench in his kids' future. 

Too bad he couldn't keep his fists to himself and if the wife really did hit him first, find a resolution that didn't involve GnP.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> i honestly hope he gets the beating of his life in jail, unfortunately that's probably not the likeliest of scenarios but i really hope he get's gang f*cked and mentally ripped apart after this..


Because thats going to make him a better person for his kids to be around? People who say things like this are trying to justify violence because of violence, its ignorant.



P.S.
I hope the kids are placed with someone who will love them and treat them with the care they deserve I dont think him or his wife do.
also
Brett Rodgers a professional fighter IS NOT simply defending himself by striking his wife. If you use excessive force defending yourself then thats assault and dont tell me that big dude couldn't have just walked away, he spars with other heavyweights her hitting him was just an excuse.


----------

